# Residence visa for wife & baby



## fairypk (Sep 30, 2013)

Hi All,

My husband has gotten his work visa and should be travelling next month to Dubai. We have a 9 month old baby so tying to get many things organized before I travel with him. I have been researching this thread regarding residence visa.

I realize we need attested marriage certificate, passport copies, EJARI registration, tenancy contract, application form from typing centre, photographs, original entry permit of sponsor, original passport of sponsor, photocopy of my passport, babies attested birth certificate, husbands residency visa, salary certificate and all.

My question is that I can arrive on a tourist visa (on arrival since I am Canadian) and convert that visa into a residency visa upon arrival by going to Oman for a visa run. However, my son has a Pakistani passport, is the process the same for him to exit the country and go to Oman? If so, won't he need a visa for Oman since it is not on arrival for Pakistanis?

I read somewhere that since its transit in Oman it won't be a problem. Can someone confirm that for me?

Also, what is this PRO that everyone is mentioning (sorry if is sound silly)

Thanks again!


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

I believe the conversion of visa from visit to residence can be done without having to leave the country, so your son won't need to do the Oman bit. To make sure about this though, best to contact the dnrd:

http://dnrd.ae/en/Customer_Care/Pages/ContactUs.aspx

The term 'PRO' refers to the employee of a company in the UAE designated to deal with matters relating to immigration etc on behalf of the company. This person is given authorization and is usually a part of the HR office or a standalone employee. He/she is point of contact when dealing with immigration matters especially concerning your employment/company.


----------



## fairypk (Sep 30, 2013)

Thanks will look into the website...

Any idea about the costs?

What if DH applies for our residence when we are NOT in the country, is that a long process?


----------



## Kashman (May 14, 2013)

fairypk said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My husband has gotten his work visa and should be travelling next month to Dubai. We have a 9 month old baby so tying to get many things organized before I travel with him. I have been researching this thread regarding residence visa.
> 
> ...



If your Canadian, your child is automatically granted Canadian citizenship regardless of where they are born. I would apply for a Canadian passport and Canadian citizenship card for your child.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Why don't you have your husband apply for the residence visas as soon as his is processed and before you and baby can travel. That way you can both enter Dubai with your residence visas and avoid any additional hassle.


----------



## fairypk (Sep 30, 2013)

Kashman: Sadly he doesn't get a passport because I'm a Canadian by descent, etc etc already looked into that process!

Pamela: That is what we initially thought of doing so his process will take about 2 weeks; any idea how long it will take to get our residency visa stamped/processed?

Thanks again!


----------



## Kashman (May 14, 2013)

fairypk said:


> Kashman: Sadly he doesn't get a passport because I'm a Canadian by descent, etc etc already looked into that process!
> 
> Pamela: That is what we initially thought of doing so his process will take about 2 weeks; any idea how long it will take to get our residency visa stamped/processed?
> 
> Thanks again!


If the company moves fast, you can get your papers ready in about 4-5 days after your hubby gets his residency. However, to sponsor you, he will also need the following if housing is not provided by his employer.

1) contract for his home rental
2) Bank letter or employment letter with salary
3) Ejari documentation

If you really want, you can come with him and then get your visa status changed at at typing center while you are here from a tourist visa to a temporary resident visa. The cost for that is 610 Dh per person. The Hatta run is always a cheaper alternative then changing visa statuses.


----------

